# 2.5 months later



## Lauriesbabybird (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is my young hen, Baby. She was born in December and I got her on the first of february as a valentines present from my partner, as I have always wanted a companion bird since working with them as a job. 

I feel that I have been very lucky with her because I have only had her for a few months and she's already letting me scratch and stroke her little head as she faintly chirps, she sits on my shoulder and watches tv with me, she plays with my earrings and nibbles my eyebrows! I didn't expect her to trust me so soon. I have recently started letting her out every day, but she prefers perching on me to her expensive tabletop java tree!

My next step is to get her to eat more than just seeds, I have tried boiled egg which she seemed to like, has pecked a broccoli floret and a seed covered banana! I am waiting on some nutriberries in the post!

Here's my favourite photos that I have taken of her so far!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful baby!!


----------



## eddieparrot5 (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

What a stunning baby!!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I felt in love with your baby!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beauty! :excited:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely baby! X x


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

She is so pretty, mine love both nutri berries and honey sticks and i lavish these thing on them every time they have a bath. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*2.5 month later*

She truly is a beautiful bird! I am glad you are enjoying your new companion! I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's absolutely stunning! I have a thing for pearls. Congratulations on forming a bond with her, too. It's a great feeling!


----------



## Lauriesbabybird (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone! All those messages made me smile


----------

